

Debug Decompiled Java Code with IntelliJ IDEA 14.1 - idoco
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2015/02/debug-decompiled-code-with-intellij-idea-14-1/

======
whitten
It says it can debug if "provided that it comes with the line number
attributes." what does this mean? Can you insert them if they aren't there?

